# Is anybody else getting this?



## Maxamoto (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been having multiple issues with portsnap for weeks now. Is something wrong
with the system, or is it on my end? I have no problems with tracerouting any of
the mirrors. I've deleted /var/db/portsnap, I've verified the keyprint is correct
in /etc/portsnap.conf. Not using a proxy. Suggestions, anyone? Can I manually fetch
the tarballs and update my system that way?


```
portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from portsnap1.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from portsnap2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from portsnap3.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from portsnap4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from portsnap5.freebsd.org... failed.
```


----------



## crsd (Jul 3, 2010)

Are you sure you don't have proxy settings configured somewhere? Still worth a check... Check /usr/bin/env output for any proxy related settings.


----------



## Maxamoto (Jul 3, 2010)

*Heh...*

Well waddaya know. I built a squid proxy on my network a few weeks ago, and for some reason that was still in env. Probably because I never reboot any of my BSD boxes  Anyway, cleared it from env, tried again, good to go.


----------

